# Tool belt and safety harness.



## BCSparkyGirl

I never wear a belt on a ladder myself. I hang the tools i need off myself.......Ya generally never need more than 5.......


----------



## Frasbee

Handasee said:


> When I'm doing ladder work, I usually put my safety harness on first and the tool belt over it. I've never come across any article stating that there is a right or wrong way to wear a tool belt with a safety harness.
> Should the tool belt go on first, then the safety harness or the other way around?


Why would there be?

Seems pretty impractical to try to fit a harness around the pouches of a tool belt.

I recommend, common sense!


----------



## Mike_586

Handasee said:


> When I'm doing ladder work, I usually put my safety harness on first and the tool belt over it. I've never come across any article stating that there is a right or wrong way to wear a tool belt with a safety harness.
> Should the tool belt go on first, then the safety harness or the other way around?


_CAN/CSA-Z259.10-06_, “_Full Body Harness_” is the regulation. 

From the catalogs I've seen there are harnesses sold that come with a tool belt, or incorporate loops to accommodate one. But I don't know if there's anything preventing you from using one that doesn't have the loops or integral belt. 

I have no hard answers on this one, but I'm thinking that either its OK or it depends on the manufacturers instructions.

Personally I wear a belt on rare occasions while wearing a harness, but usually I have a canvass bucket that I hook onto the ladder, railing (if I'm on a lift), or the building structure. Whatever is convenient and secure.


----------



## Handasee

I contacted technical services at www.millerfallprotection.com and received the following reply:
"We have several harnesses that accommodate tool pouches. As long as your total weight with tools does not exceed the 400 lb capacity, the tool pouch should not affect the operation of the harness."


----------



## MDShunk

If you ever did suffer a fall, you might have tool handles jacked up in your side for a second. 

The belt part of my harness has a few extra D rings, so I generally hang a lineman bucket off one in the back and stuff whatever I need down in there. Hangs level, no matter how out of position I am.


----------



## 480sparky

When it comes to fall protection, I prefer it function perfectly for _me_, not my tools.

My tools can be replaced if they don't survive. Besides, I'd rather lose the tool on the ground than inside my gut.


----------



## AFOREMA1

As long as your tool belt in no way effects the operation of your lanyard you can wear it safely. Not a big issue except as another object to get jammed into your body during the fall and swing. But no rules prevent the wearing of a tool belt with your harness.

I usually just strap mine to the ladder or lift when working at heights.


----------



## mikeh32

klein bucket with my tools in it.


----------



## sparky970

How many different tools do you need at one time?


----------

